# Old fishing tackle



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

Been collectin old reels,lures and fishin related items and have been wonderin y theres no chit chat on these sites. I know some of u guys have stuff your curious about. Like a spinnin reel i found that was made by lionel.larchmont model#2.anyone have any poop on this lil jem?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I've seen some nice Larchmont reels sell for $5.00-$8.00 on e-bay. It doesn't look like there's any demand for them from antique fishing collectors.....Mark


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

Hay mark, thanks for the info.....not what i expected but being into model railroading it will make a nice conversation piece. Thanks again...tom.


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

ok guys heres another one..i have an open face spinning reel with the markings...RECORD ( C. S-H ZURICH) ,ALSO MARKED SWISS MADE with U.S.-GT. BRIT.-FRANCE-SWEDEN PATNS. I'v looked on line, had it down at sports shows, no luck. HELP ME IF YOU CAN.......polecat....


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

The reel is made by C. Siegrist Zurich, Record is the model name for that reel. You should find prices for recent sales on ebay. $10-20 seems to be the asking price but I only looked at a couple of auctions.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have an old Airex spinning reel that was given to me by an Englishman about 63 years ago. The reel has only a half bail that was closed by a trip mechanism when you retrieved. I uased that reel for many years until I bought the Mitchel 300 which I still have and use now and then. 
Anyone have any info on the Airex?


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

That might be an Airex Bache Brown Mastereel. I believe that was the first spinning reel made in the US beginning in the late 40's? You should find lots of info about that reel on the internet. 


Steve


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Alter said:


> That might be an Airex Bache Brown Mastereel. I believe that was the first spinning reel made in the US beginning in the late 40's? You should find lots of info about that reel on the internet.
> 
> 
> Steve


That is the time frame and you have identified the complete name. Thanks.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> That is the time frame and you have identified the complete name. Thanks.


You are welcome, glad I could help.

Steve


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Well, going with the old tackle theme. I have three old vintage baitcasting reels. Would be willing to sell if someone would like to make an offer.
1, Pflueger Akron #1894
2, Okel Tripart #581 free spool. A.F.Meisselbach Mfg made in Elyria, it has Patent #'s for Nov15, 1904, Dec 27 1904, June 20 1905, March 5 1907 and Aug 8 1909. In great shape w/ bone handle.
3, Okel Free spool level winding reel #620 w/ bone handle. A.F.Meisselbach Mfg made in Elyria. In great shape, both Okel Reels look better than anything I have seen on Ebay.
All turn of the century reels in wonderful condition. Pflueger does not have the handle. I can take pics, if some one is interested.


----------

